
Ask HN: What SaaS applications have a great UI? - nagarjun
I wanted to revisit an old thread on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1282024.<p>Since the above thread, UX and UI has evolved significantly. Most notably, the shift from skeuomorphic patterns to flat design.<p>What are some incredible SaaS interfaces that you have come across recently?
======
samet
(shameless plug) we are trying to have a good looking design at
[http://prisync.com](http://prisync.com).

------
anthony_franco
Typeform is taking over forms and surveys based mainly on their awesome UX.

------
sogen
Basecamp 3, looks awedosome

~~~
nagarjun
Agreed! They've been very consistent over the years. I think they also have a
unique, playful personality that's apparent across the product. Their choice
of fonts, icons, colors and illustrations are kinda refreshing.

~~~
sogen
Agreed, latest iteration is very polished and oozes personality.

